# I wanna get on track



## Ha Y N Built (Nov 27, 2001)

Hello,
It's been a while since I've played with slot cars and I wanna get back into the hobby. Last time I played with slots it was back in the 70's and I remember the cars flying off the tracks. It wasn't fun at all, so I stopped playing with them and got into r/c cars. 

I would like to get back into the hobby and was wondering what's the best track out there and what size. Don't want the cars flying off the tracks LOL! Believe it or not, my LHS only carry HO or 1/80 size slots and I wanted to go a bit larger like 1/32 or ???????? Please let me know what's the best size to go with and best track to have. I'm also into muscle cars if that makes any difference.

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Try this website www.homeracingworld.com


----------



## Ha Y N Built (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for the link bigun624! Lots of great information. What's the most popular track size?
Thanks,
DJ


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*you might also try 1/43 scale*

http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm9

for a long time 1/43 scale was dismissed as being disposable christmas toys, as opposed to hobby quality. 

the quality of 1/43 cars and track, particularly artin, has dramatically improved. in between HO and 1/32 in size, it is actually dramatically cheaper than either HO or 1/32 scale. while there are certainly less hobby ortiented after market parts available, the 1/43 board the link goes to has info on a growing number of cottage industries for bodys and other parts. 

i have several 1/43 sets, but so far no permanent layout.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey thanks for that link! Never saw that one before. I've been collecting yard sale 1/43 stuff and wondering if I'd ever be able to do anything with it... looks like it's developing a following...

--rick


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*1/43*

you ought to see what roger and micyou03 do in 1/43. 

for example:

http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm14.showMessage?topicID=164.topic (micyou03's 1/43 track)

http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm9.showMessage?topicID=2759.topic (samples of custom 1/43)


http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm (general 1/43 info)

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/Artin_Cars_Perso_Pics/R_FordGT_1_LeMans_66.html
(i think that is one of roger's bodies)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

You ain't kidding! i was just browsing that site and started looking at all the cars micyou sent pics of... dang, where are you guys finding all these bodies? I know Roger casts some of them...

Is that a 4-lane curve section of Artin track in the "old track" section? As in, one 4-lane piece and not two separate 2-lane pieces with different radiuses (radii?!?) ? Where does one find one of them?

edit: Also, SlotCarWorld lists an "outer curve" as part #4902. Is this a larger-radius curve that fits outside the standard curve pieces to make a 4-lane curve? I can't tell from the photo, it looks like one of the standard curves from higher up on the page...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

You really cant go wrong with any scale in this hobby. the 1/43 cars are probly the cheapest. alot of the guys are converting $ 1.50 nascar windracers from dollar general on to 1/43 artin chasis. Some of the guys are even developing thier own chassis. Also dollar general sells artin battery sets at $ 10.00 that comes with 2 chassis and 4 bodies. Dana at hotlops makes some killer drag and oval track bodies check the top of the 1/43 forum. I have 2 oval HO scale tracks (1 tyco and 1 tomy). Working on a 1/43 track and With the new american thunder artin 1/32, that also looks very promising. ( I'm an oval fanatic). The johnny Lightning HO bowties and fast and furious are pretty cool. Dont know if I can put this on here but slotcar world , slotcar place, fantasyworld hobbies are all pretty good to deal with. Also try www.hoslotcarracing.com. www.hotlapsracin.com


----------



## Ha Y N Built (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys and especially for the right up AfxToo! You've answered most of my concerns with one swoop. Now, what about digital? While searching the net for information, I came across Carrera Evolution digital track. Any good? Because of the selection of muscle cars, I'll be looking into the HO or 1/32 tracks mentioned. Most likely I'll be settling for one of the tracks that have a magnetic downforce cars.
Thanks again,
DJ


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

